# HID question



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

so had a bad morning this morning, working on installing the HID's on my brute after working a long night shift, probably should have planned it a little better but w/e. Anyways was using some 5 min epoxy too set the bulbs in and was being pretty sloppy and impatient and got a BLOB of epoxy on the bulb!  scrambled and got as much off as I could while trying not too contact the bulb but now I am concerned that this bulb is toast. If I take some rubbing alcohol too it and clean it up will it be ok? or is it a toss it and order a new one situation? just wondering with the heat that these things will produce if this will be a problem? anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Ok so cleaned the epoxy off hoping too save it, but found out the ceramic is cracked on the small tube on the side of the bulb there. Pretty sure it's toast now but just wondering of someone with a little more understanding of these bulbs can confirm that thanks


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

im not sure but i dont think in would chance it


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

i would think if the bulb still works it will prolly flicker.. cause they are already very sensitive as it is...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

There easy to hook up with out completely installing them. Just hook them up and let them burn for a hour or so. See if there is a problem.


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

you gotta burn em in anyway..


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Well got lucky hooked er up and lit up like a Christmas tree lol so pumped just gotta mount it. Did the burn in was just gonna do it for an hour but forgot about it so when I came back two and a half hours later it was flickering and my battery is dead **** lol ah well just gotta recharge the battery now


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry to hijack but on my last ride i noticed that mine would flicker or actually go out at idle, if i give it any gas there fine would a relay help out?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

relay should fix it they seem to help all of the problems do to HID's


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

dont worry about the jack there 08green, I got er all figure up, mounted and working like a champ, and I put a relay in on mine and let it idle with the HID's lit up an hour and a half and not flicker or anything, no issues whatsoever, gonna try and get some pics up when I get everything done and put back together


----------

